# Salary Package - Thoughts?



## DCguy

Hi all I am new to the forum and have just received an offer to work for a UAE company in Abu Dhabi. I currently live in Washington DC. I have a wife and 16 year old daughter that will move over with me a few months after I arrive. My package offer is below please provide your thoughts - Thanks!

Annual in AED
Basic Salary $400K
Supplementary Allowance $620K (is this taxable in the US?)

50% of annual supplementary allowance as Home Rent Advance (HRA)
Gratuity IAW Fed Law No 8
Health insurance for all
Relocation Ticket BC for each
1 annual vacation ticket BC each
Education allowance $30,000 per year
Vacation 30 days
3 month probationary period
Relocation shipping allowance $20,000 (do you think this is for household or car?)
Repatriation ticket BC each
Repatriation shipping allowance $20,000

I am under my company sponsorship and my dependents are under my sponsorship (what does this mean?) Will this cause any costs or issues?

My wife is a teacher (20 years) jobs? We are excited about the change and really value your input and being part of the community!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Get an accountant to look at this and tell you what you will be owing on taxes on this package, and what you currently have going on in the usa. Yes, you pay taxes on the supplementary allowances but there are loopholes to get some of it not included. 

Really depends what type of life you currently have in washington d.c. I know it is expensive there so hard to judge. As well on your job, level, headaches, etc. 

The education allowance isnt going to cover much. As kindergarden is 35k to start, and goes up usually 2 to 3k each year, at your daughters age, is going to be more like 65k to 70k or so. That said, if your wife is a teacher, and she gets a job at one of the american based curriculums, one of the perks is usually reduced cost tuition. I would though suggest that your wife APPLY THIS MINUTE as will be difficult to find a job this last minute as is, and only gets worse each day creeps forward at this point. 

33k a month for abu dhabi will get you a basic life, no frills. If your wife gets a job, cuts the tuition payments down you guys are out of pocket, then her 10 to 12k salary (average for teachers) would be mostly savings and you guys wouldnt be living on the wire so much. 

Car to ship and then the fees, you are looking about 2k$/7000 dirhams, plus a five percent fee on top for the value of the vehicle. Figure start ups to furnish out a 3 bedroom at about 20k dirhams. I didnt ship things but from listening to people, a container is like 7k$/25k dirhams. People stick a vehicle and half their house in the container it seems  You can look on dubizzle to get an idea of costs of used vehicles and for second hand things and decide what is better for you guys. 

Generally speaking, most people target getting a third more then back home, excluding housing and the extras. 

You will be responsible for them. Ask the company if their pro will help sorts out their sponsorship and you are just responsible for costs or if you will have to sort it out yourself. Isnt an issue for americans as you can just go do a visa run with the wife and kids as long as they have american passports, but for some nationalities this means their family can not come at the same time, since the family visas are not processed until the company has completed your visa. 

Good luck!


----------



## DCguy

I am very glad you answered and I am working with an accountant now. Your advice is a big help. I know my estimated expenses depend on my lifestyle but could you tell me what you think (all please comment)? I made these annual estimates based on online research.

Housing $170K-$230K
Car lease $45K (lease or buy used?)
Car Gas $6K
School $60K
Phone/Cell $6K (3 phones with data package)
Electric $9K
Water $3K
TV and internet $7K
Food and Ent $40K

Is there anything I missed?


----------



## indoMLA

OP are your terms in AED or $. You said one thing and quoted another. 
Package looks real good to me.


----------



## DCguy

indoMLA said:


> OP are your terms in AED or $. You said one thing and quoted another.
> Package looks real good to me.


Sorry all amounts are in AED (annual). Any thoughts on my estimates?


----------



## DCguy

I have taken this offer and look forward to moving any day now!

Do any of you know a school that is hiring teachers? My wife is looking -- she teaches 3 grade now and is special educations qualified.


----------



## Warold

Try;

American Comunity School
Abu Dhabi International School
American International School
Choueifat School Abu Dhabi
British School Al Khubairat

These are the main expat schools in Abu Dhabi out there. Hope you find something. Pm me if you have more questions.


----------

